
CDC director says there are ‘no banned words’ at the agency - non_sequitur
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/cdc-director-says-there-are-no-banned-words-at-the-agency
======
non_sequitur
"A group of the agency’s policy analysts said senior officials at the CDC
informed them about the banned words on Thursday, according to the Post’s
report. In some cases, the analysts were reportedly given replacement phrases
to use instead.

But in follow-up reporting, The New York Times cited “a few” CDC officials who
suggested the move was not meant as an outright ban, but rather, a technique
to help secure Republican approval of the 2019 budget by eliminating certain
words and phrases."

Can I just briefly rant about how annoying/bad/outright made up modern day
reporting is? Good lord.

~~~
kup0
So true. Reminds me of the recent reporting by the SFBT about the surveillance
bot that the SF SPCA used in its parking lot to deter crime.

From all other accounts it appears that SFBT (who said it was to deter the
homeless from hanging around) got the report completely wrong. As a result of
the poor reporting, the SPCA has now been vandalized multiple times.

So all in all, poor reporting made the problem worse.

It makes me more hesitant to share stories, even from what I consider
reputable sources, because I don't want it to reflect poorly on me when the
story is later found out to be completely incorrect.

------
dekhn
I don't really read WaPo anymore. They've got to the point where you can't
really trust their articles because they distort the facts.

